# Bully Sticks for puppies?



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have read a lot how much GSD love bully sticks.

Jake is 13weeks old, 33 pounds. I just got my order of 12" bully sticks from amazon. Wow they STINK!

My question is how often can he have one and for how long for each chewing session? As you all know he is a land shark!

He is just getting over a case of diarrhea and is doing well today but I have read sometimes they give dogs loose stools. So I would like to give him one in his crate. I bought a huge bag of the jumbo ones knowing the 6" would be too small in a matter of no time. Any suggestions in this matter would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I usually just give them when they are in their crate. I usually just let them go. The 12" thick ones take a fair amount of chewing and they usually get tired or quit after a couple inches at that age. Yes they can get diarrhea if they eat too much at once, but I've only had that problem with Tag if he has one before he's due to eat.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

you were right, he quit after about 2-3 inches....he liked it...hopefully these will wear out his need for biting more then beef marrow bones...he tired of those very fast. I am not sure at his age what other raw bones he can have.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, they're fine for puppies. I've given Lucy about one a week for as long as I can remember. 

I would not recommend giving him one in his crate and just leaving him. That's just asking for a problem. I never leave anything edible (and that includes stuffed animals) in the crate when i'm not around to supervise. 

Dogs try to swallow EVERYTHING. And that includes a 3"-4" remaining piece of a bully stick in one piece. What happens if he starts choking on it and you're not there. Do you really want to come back to a dead puppy? I've seen first hand a dog literally suffacating to death because he swallowed a piece of raw hide that was too big for his throat and got stuck. It is not pretty and is definitely a possibility.

Bully sticks are fine - as long as you're there to supervise.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I buy the Moo Braided bully sticks for Carly. They are not smelly like the other ones I've seen. She mows through a 12" one a week. She loves her "stick"!

Free Range Moo! Braided Bully Stick Dog Chew Treat | PetFoodDirect.com


----------

